# My first Canadian Bacon using Pop's Brine



## daddypig (Feb 19, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daddypig (Feb 19, 2015)

I followed the original recipe because I like the saltiness. Threw in a few cloves of crushed garlic and some peppercorns. I can barely pick up on the garlic but it's there... Not too powerful. I might try some juniper berries next time and a few bay leaves but I'm very satisfied with the first attempt 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 19, 2015)

Looks great.


----------



## foamheart (Feb 19, 2015)

Thats a pretty shot of the canadian bacon. Looks like you been doing it for years!

Great job.


----------



## twoalpha (Feb 20, 2015)

Great looking CB. How long was it in the brine?

Keep up the good smokin.


----------



## daddypig (Feb 20, 2015)

Twoalpha, the 2 loin roasts were in the brine for 10 days. I didn't inject them either and the cure had completely penetrated them in that time. I bought a white 5 gallon bucket and a lid at Walmart and it fits perfectly in my beer refrigerator downstairs. I can see me constantly having something curing in Pops brine. You can't go wrong with it. I've done a whole turkey and a venison blackstrap with it in the past and everyone raved about them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## b-one (Feb 21, 2015)

Looks mighty tasty!


----------



## crazymoon (Feb 22, 2015)

Nice looking CB!


----------

